# Toro 421 carb HELP!



## pappybest (Aug 20, 2017)

I recently aquired an old Toro 421. It was free. It came with no carb or linkage. I pulled it, has compression. I tried the electric start, it works. I shot some carb cleaner into the intake where the card is supposed to be, hit the electric start, and it fired and ran. Made me happy. I need to find the right carb, which is maybe the easy part, and the linkage. I know it needs an arm to the governor, then something more by the throttle control. I can take pics of what I have if that helps. Also, need the carb cover and filter assembly. Where can this be found, and the proper info for proper assembly? I do small engine repair, so thankfully I am not totally in the dark, but this thing is old and finding info on it is somewhat difficult it seems. Thanks all! I think I posted this somewhere else on this site, but for the life of me, I don't know how to delete it! It was posted in the wrong place originally. Some help deleting that would be helpful as well.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

pappybest said:


> I recently aquired an old Toro 421..


Ignore this thread
It is a duplicate of one located on the Toro forum
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/116610-toro-421-carb.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can as a Moderator to delete the duplicate thread (or threads), or if there is relevant info in all the threads to combine them into one thread. I know is been done in the past.


----------

